# Bruzewski's Waiting Thread 2017



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Well, for a while it was looking like I wasn't going to have any goats kidding, but now I should have hopefully five this year.

First up would be Bruzewski's PC Copy Cat








She is due March 24th.

Bruzewski's PC Lady Luck is also due March 24th. 








The rest haven't been confirmed yet because they were supposed to be sold, so I will be pulling blood on them soon.

Acres of Acorns Billie Goat would also be due March 24th. 








The last two don't have due dates, but should be around May.

Bruzewski's PC Classy Chick








Bruzewski's PC Bring The Heat








Bille and Copy Cat are bred to *B Alpine-Valleys Honeys Kix








The rest are bred to Sherpani RHX-RJ Fitzgerald


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls! Good luck!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Not sure how I missed this, but you have more goats kidding than I do! 
I can't remember, did Winnie already find a home? 
Billie is looking better and better every year


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Yes, Winnie and the Alpine Valley buck went to live with Carrie Ringkvist at Granted Wishes. 
And thanks! She is looking a lot better, but her attitude hasn't changed. :lol: She's still a pain, so we are going to see how the young ones freshen and decide who stays after that.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Not really familiar with this breed but they are beautiful


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Billie is still my favorite of your goats, she looks great!
Good luck!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very nice does! Happy kidding


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I still love Copy Cat.  Something about that face! :lol:

Good luck!  Your girls look lovely, and that Alpine-Valleys buck is an absolute hunk.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks guys!
Copy Cat is my favorite, I bred her to the Alpine Valley buck, which is her grandsire. If she freshens with an udder as nice as her dam's I will probably keep a buck out of her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Some pictures from today. About a month before we should have some babies.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

They are so pretty I'm excited for you! Happy kidding!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Following!!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

A few pictures from today.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Billie looks so pleased :lol:


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

How the blankety-blank do you get pictures from behind??! Or girls won't let us anywhere near their backsides while they're pregnant!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

What's that white stuff all over the ground? :lol:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

lol, I tried to get a picture from the back of Lady(cou blanc) and she wouldn't let me. The rest are usually pretty good. And the white stuff is snow.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I got results back on the last three does and they are all pregnant.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, that is great.

All look super.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Look good!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Tomorrow is day 145 for the first three.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Coming along nicely.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Looking Good!! I'm excited for you!! :-D


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Getting closer


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

3 more days!!!!! im counting down with you!!!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

The girls are getting a bit uncomfortable. Lady has been laying down a lot. None of them have filled their udders yet so I'm not expecting anything today.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Lady may be having small contractions. She hasn't filled her udder yet, but her dam didn't until after kidding on her first freshening too. I'll be keeping an eye on her.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Good luck


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I've been watching the girls like a hawk so I don't miss anything. I'm not going to be home tomorrow night so surely one will go then. :lol: Here's a picture from today.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well they're obviously going to wait :lol: I just looked out the window, Babette's at 151 today, she's just peachy. Betting Biagia will kid before Babette, she's at 147.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Today is day 150 for the first three. Might have kids tonight/tomorrow? Lady looks like her kids have dropped, ligs aren't hard, tailhead is raised, and she has some discharge. Udders aren't really filled yet but that could happen when they kid. They could just be pulling my leg too. We will see.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Yay!!! Good Luck!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Any news?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Just checked them this morning, nothing yet.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Should have kids tonight from Copy Cat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah soon.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yay!!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Single doe kid!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Congrats! 
Pics?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks guys!

Bruzewski's HK Spot Cash


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Copy Cat at a day fresh. Hopefully her production will pick up soon.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Aww, it's cute:lol:
Get us some more pics when she fills it


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Should have kids by tonight from Lady


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Looks like we should have kids from Billie today too.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Twin does from Billie so far


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

One doe from Lady, she came upside down and needed pulled. All are doing well and have had colostrum.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on all the does!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow all does so far! Congrats!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'm done until about May now, so it'll be nice to have a break. Billie's twins are really big, super long and level like their sire too. Lady's doe is the light two tone and my first kid from my young buck. She's already super level and long too. All of them were standing up right away so I've got some strong little babies. I'll get more pictures today when I get them outside.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Bruzewski's HK Hollywood Dun It








Bruzewski's HK Royal Smart








Bruzewski's F Dandy Doll


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Started the kids on the training lambar today. Some of them seem to be getting it, but there's one that's still needing a lot of help. Super frustrating since the one that's struggling did the best at getting the bottle right away.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I guess that one wants their own bottle!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Got the one kid to drink from the lambar! Think she was just frustrated with having to suck the milk up the tube.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Good! Mine are always annoyed that they have to put in so much work to get it all the way to the nipple:lol:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Lady's FF udder tonight, not the best but already an improvement over her dam. Not loving her tiny teats, but she stands well. Kids did well tonight with the lambar too which is nice.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks nice!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Some pictures of the kids today. Really loving the doe from my young buck.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

They look good!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks! They're super hard to get pictures of so I'll have to get someone to help. It's already easy to tell that they'll be really nice as they mature.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

The first batch of kids are 4 weeks old now, super happy with them. Last two does don't have a due date, but it's looking like they took on their first cycle with the buck, so the should have them within the first 21 days of May. They are growing little udders already, so probably the very beginning of May.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Look good! Good luck!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Heat(sundgau doe) kidded today with a single chamoise buck. Pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Little buck, I've taken to calling him Junior since he looks just like his sire.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He sure is cute!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks! I wish he were a girl, but it's nice to see that his sire is consistent in the type he throws.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

He's a cutie!!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Beautiful buckling!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Last doe should kid by tonight


----------



## anndunning (May 11, 2017)

he is so cute, he is colored like a minature donkey.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Big, long buck kid just born.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Took him a little bit to get the hang of the bottle, but he almost drank a whole bottle of colostrum so he should be good for a bit. I just got my wisdom teeth out yesterday so I'm glad he came at a good time today.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is good. Nice that it wasn't the middle of the night.


----------



## Jaycies (May 13, 2016)

So adorable! LOVE his markings!!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Little guy today.


----------

